# Timing Belt Change...Bent Valve?



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I was in the process of changing my timing belt when i got to the step of trying to remove the crankshaft pulley bolt. I didnt have an air impact at the time so i used a 1/2 drive ratchet. Well a few times I heard this popping/clanking sound. I thought it was the ratchet skipping. After i borrowed an impact to get the bolt off, i went to align my timing marks. The cams are on the marks but the crank shaft sprocket is about 8 teeth off. When the cam sprockets are aligned, the crank sprocket is pointing at 11 0'clock instead of five o'clock. By turning this motor over by hand ONLY, did I or can I bend a valve? Please any help would be great.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

As long as you turn it by hand you shouldn't cause any problems. Make sure to remove the plugs to make it easier. Just take your time and listen for any contact in motor. I have always used a breaker bar and a sharp hammer blow to both loosen and tighten crank pulleys without moving the crank. The trick is in a short sharp hit. I was shown this by an older very experienced mechanic. Best of luck.


----------



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

Well i turned the motor several times by hand and you could feel some resistance every quarter turn or so. This leads me to believe that the pistons are coming into contact with the valves. I"ll just align the timing marks and start over. Any suggestions on removing the water pump gasket material?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I usually use just a hard plastic scraper and some lacquer thinners or acetone to remove old gaskets, just don't use a metal scraper. I think you should be ok if you got the marks back into position ok because turning by hand shouldn't produce enough force to cause the valves to hit hard.


----------



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

Well i did use a metal putty knife and a razor blade to move the water pump gasket material. Is a metal scraper too harsh? Ive use metal scrapers in the past. I installed the crank and cam seals today. One of the cam seals is a little off..meaning it sits flush at the bottom but bearly sits inside at the top....is this a problem?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The only reason I use the plastic scraper is that you havn't got any chance of gouging in to the soft alloy with it. Metal is fine but you just have to be more careful. I suppose the seal should be ok as long as it is seated evenly and isn't twisted out of shape too much.


----------



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

The cam seals are flush with the outer edge, which is the way the old ones looked, just the one sits a "hair" in on top. The crank seal didnt go as well. The inner lip of the seal protruded out once it was tapped in. I didnt have the smooth flush look like the old one. I use a piece of pvc pipe to tap it in. Im gonna get a new crank seal and try it. Obviously I dont have all the right tools for the job. Anymore advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the crank seal is deceptively simple to reinstall..

wait till you have the t-cover back on the engine .
put it into place and use a small hammer lightly tap it into place..

if you have a big enough socket you can use that..


----------



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a question about the tensioner spring. I cant remember exactly how it came off. The spring has a "hooked" end and a "straight" end. I installed the hooked end into the hole on the back of the tensioner. The spring runs up towards the tensioner pulley with the straight end rested up against a threaded stud next to the tensioner. Is this right? Does the spring just rest against this stud or what? Doesnt seem right. Thanks again for everyones help


----------



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone......


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry all I can suggest is getting a look at a workshop manual.


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

you got it correct.


----------



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

Is there any type of sealant or permatex needed to install the water pump? I reinstalled the pump without any sealant, should i redo it since i dont have everything bolted up?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is not strictly necessary..most do and some don't..


----------

